# Recurve Bow for 3D



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi I do shoot some times a recurve for 3Da Hoyt Eclipse & Kaya limbs . Recurve limbs are rated at 28" draw length ( which I am ) rule of thumb +2lb for every inch over 28" & - 2lb every inch under 28". Ist question whats your draw length & draw weight are you in compound. Go with a ILF set up so you can get weaker limbs & then go heavery as you need to.


----------



## casterpollox (Apr 7, 2010)

There is a *great* traditional section on here that has a wealth of knowledge. It's just below the 3D section by a couple lines. For your set up and basic questions I would head there and doing some searching, there are always a few threads on getting started. I would suggest going with a lighter rig to get your form down and then move to more poundage. It's not an attempt at an insult, it's just that there is no let off with a recurve and that will hurt your form until you get used to it. Rule of thumb is that your draw length will be slightly shorter with a recurve. If you're buying used, look for cracks and warps, discoloured or peeling paint or anything that looks a bit odd.

I shoot 3D with a recurve. I started with a Bear Grizzly but that broke this past summer during a shoot. :thumbs_do I now shoot a Hoyt Excel 21" with 45lb Black Max limbs. Simple stick on rest to stay in the traditional category. No stabs. Easton Powerflight arrows and 100 grain points. 4 inch feathers. Works very well for me and packs up nice and small for the trip. It's an ILF rig which means I can buy different limbs for it in different lengths and weights. It's not for everyone but it sure is nice to be able to make those changes without buying a whole new bow.


----------



## camoplumber (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice setup. Thats a great looking bow. Im setting a excel up for hunting and indoor instinctive class.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

where's bubba dean when you need him? shoot him a pm and he'll be able to provide you with a lot of advice...and probably a lot of b.s. too.


----------

